# Sardinia Vera



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm told that SV makes her last N/D trip tonight, leaving at around 11.
I've been asked to take some photos, so will probably get soaked. Anyone else coming down to see her off?

Andy G


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

> I've been asked to take some photos, so will probably get soaked.


You're not jumping in the sea are you? (EEK) lol
Or do you mean it's raining?


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

No swimming! Just hope it stays dry. Imagining holding the brolly over the camera with one hand while trying to take pix with the other.

Pix will be up when I get home..

Andy

PS: Off I got at 22.40 and, yes, it's p***ing down. Brolly ready! (Cloud)


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

*She's gone!*

Well, by the time I got there it had at least stopped raining! True to form she was running an hour late. Now the tide was rising alarmingly down by the lifeboat station, and the photos don't quite show how close I came to getting wet feet.

Still, I managed to get some pix, though a lot were blurry owing to the wind, even using a tripod and the self-timer and trying to shelter the camera. The best 6 pix are in the gallery.

Dieppe will be back now, but roll on Seven Sisters in the Autumn!

I'm off to bed after a purely medicinal [liar!] nightcap! (*)) 

Andy


----------



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

*She's Gone*

Andy I'm full of respect and admiration for you, I was awoken from my slumbers at around 00-15 hrs this morning by the sound of her hooting away. I staggered to my computer room window overlooking Seaford Bay, waved her bye bye, and retired back to bed. I did wonder if you had braved the elements. You are a better man than I Gunga Din.
Well Done,
Regards,
Mac.
Pity they didn't arrange last departure for a warm bright sun shiny day!!!!!!!


----------



## Transmancheking (Mar 5, 2006)

Top work Andy, wished I could have joined you but it was a bit late for me! Was there much stuff loaded on her for the final crossing?


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

She was very busy. Plenty of freight, a load of cars and a couple of coaches. Don't think their crossing would have been much fun in that weather, though. (Cloud) Emoticon used purely for weather effect, not my mood!

Andy G


----------



## Transmancheking (Mar 5, 2006)

Rumours from TM have her starting a rotation from Rome to Sardinia. Apparently loyal TM customers held a party for the crew as a thank-you for their service over the last five years.


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Just getting through the posts before I get to the gallery. Can't wait to see the piccies of her. 
Was the tide particularly high? Must be even worse when you get a 7m down there.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

The Tide is High but I'm holding on....

Yes, always is around this time of year. Got some nice angles on the pix as a result though. Looks bigger than she is sillhouetted against the harbour lights on the way out.

Andy G


----------



## Feish (Apr 8, 2006)

*Sardinia Vera in Genoa*

Sardinia Vera arrived in Genoa from Newhaven Thursday, the 6th of April.
She moored at the ferry terminal for one day, waiting her turn at the dry dock.
She will finish dry docking next Friday, the 21st of April. I don’t know when she will finish the refitting but she will operate from the 27th of May from Civitavecchia (Rome).
I’ve put some pictures in the gallery; I hope You’ll enjoy! Ciao,
Matteo


----------



## Transmancheking (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Matteo your pictures are great. Many thanks! That doesn't leave much time for her to repainted in the corsica shuttle livery. She also needs to serious work to the interior. Some areas such as the open sun deck bar and the cafe at the back need to be ripped out and replaced.


----------



## Matthew (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice pictures, good to see old SV getting the treatment she deserves after five years of sandbanks


----------



## Transmancheking (Mar 5, 2006)

The SV has left Genova dry dock and is heading for Civitavecchia


----------



## Feish (Apr 8, 2006)

Transmancheking said:


> The SV has left Genova dry dock and is heading for Civitavecchia


Still not! (*)) 
She is now at Vado Ligure, Savona, where Corsica Sardinia Ferries have the headquarters. I think they will finish the refurbishment there and then she will joint Civitavecchia at the end of May. Ciao
Matteo


----------



## Transmancheking (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Matteo-Apologies the port authority was wrong! Has she been repainted yet?


----------

